# ActiveX-Steuerelement in eine Webseite einbinden



## kurland (9. Juni 2005)

Hallo allerseits

Ich bin ein absoluter Newbie was VB bzw. ActiveX Anwendungen angeht.
Ausgangslage:
Ich habe mit VB6 ein neues Projekt vom Typ ActiveX-Steuerelement erstellt.
Dies läuft ansich wunderbar, wenn ich mit F5 das Ding starte, öffnet sich der Browser und und bettet automatisch mein Steuerelement ein.
Ziel:
Das von mir erstellte Projekt sollte nun natürlich in irgend eine HTML-Seite mittels Object-Tag eingebettet werden. Dazu bräuchte ich doch eine ClassId, bzw. müsste ich doch mein Projekt irgendwie registrieren, damit ich eine offizielle ClassId erhalte 
Keine Ahnung wie das geht, bin um jeden Tip dankbar.

Gruss Roli


----------



## flugfaust (30. Mai 2006)

Bin anscheinend genau so weit wie du. Habe zwar schon mehrere Programmchen in VB geschireben aber mit ActiveX habe ich mich noch nicht befasst und nun ist es so weit. 

Befürchte man benötigt dazu VB.NET abr ich hoffe man kann es auch mit Visual Basic 6.0 machen


----------

